

Statement on UK threat to storm Ecuadorian embassy and arrest Julian Assange - techinsidr
http://wikileaks.org/Statement-on-UK-threat-to-storm.html

======
WalterSear
Your government is hunting you down despite lacking legal perogative? Sounds
like grounds for asylumm

